# Shape of Your Bump....Boy Or Girl?



## taperjeangirl

My mum has always harped on about whatever the shape of your bump is can tell you what you are having (she is an old wives tale master, my mother!)

So has this turned out to be true for any of you?,
When I was pregnant with my daughter my bump was all round and i put weight on almost everywhere!

This time I just have a bump ( all out front) and according to my mum that means a little boy!

I will find out on saturday whether this is true, but has this been true for any of you so far? xxxx 
:baby:


----------



## leedsforever

i have put on weight EVERYWHERE and Im team pink :):)

I know 2 other girls who had boys first (loved there pregnancy put on less weight) then had a girl and had real tough pregnancies ms and feeling crappy and more weight gain!!!

Could just be that it was there 2nd pregnancy but who knows :shrug:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hmmmm..... so us girls cause bother before we are even born!


----------



## Helz

I'm also having a girl and have put on weight everywhere. I've been carrying low throughout


----------



## ryder

Im supposed to be having a girl and Ive only got a small, pearshaped bump up front. 

A friend at work is having a boy and she put on weight everywhere.


----------



## Becki77

Im suppose to be having a boy and have put most if my weight on the front, infact now have a huge bump! im carrying rather low, does this mean anything?

I have however put weight on everywhere else too, but not too much!


----------



## nikky0907

I am VERY round! And not just bump but everywhere! So,yep.Pink it is! :)


----------



## emma_27

Ive got a pink bump and im just a really neat small bump on the front and ive not put barely any weight on. When i was carrying my lil man i went huge i carried weight everywhere and my bump was huge. I think everyone is different.


----------



## mBLACK

Two friends of mine have had their daughters and their bumps were all out front - one of them looked like a basketball, the other a watermelon (tummy-wise). I'm having a boy and only gained weight (BASICALLY) in my belly, all outfront and my belly looks like a soccer ball.
:shrug:
I think it's different for everybody.


----------



## ani

I'm carrying everything in front, didn't put any weight on anywhere else. It's a classic boy bump and yes, I'm having a boy!

Apparently, the same belief is here in China, too. I went to the post office the other day and the lady selling me my stamps looked at my belly and said: "Oh, you're having a boy!"


----------



## em82

this is my second boy and I have carried all out front both times
xx


----------



## Becky10

Apparently i have a boy bump, very round, out front and low, but no it's a girl!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

I'm all out front carrying a boy but my SIL put weight on every where and was also carrying a boy.


----------



## tone

Im carrying everything in the front! And i'm team blue! From behind you wouldnt know i was pregnant! But saying that my friend just had a little girl and she was exactly the same!!


----------



## missniki13

my bump is kinda low and ive gained weight...when you girls have gain weight was it like all over your body? because thats how mine is. I oculdnt find out the sex at my ultrasound a few weeks ago because baby was layin on its tummy and didnt wana move...everyone thinks its a boy just by the heartbeat but i know that you cant rely on that.


----------

